# grub hub ....... finally has a instant pay ....



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Im not sure if its new to you for me it is .
here is the email .
Great news! We've collaborated with Chase to bring Grubhub Instant Cash Out to your driver app.

Here's how it works:

▪︎ Go to the daily or weekly view of your earnings tab

▪︎ Scroll down to see the current amount available to cash out

▪︎ Tap Cash Out and get paid

If you have a Chase checking account, Grubhub's $0.50 fee for using Instant Cash Out will be waived, and your funds should show up in your account in moments.

Not a Chase checking account customer? No problem, Instant Cash Out transactions for other banks only cost $0.50, and while funds usually show up in moments, it can take up to three business days to post to your account.

That's it! Try Instant Cash Out today, or continue business as usual. Any funds that are not cashed out with Instant Cash Out will be sent to you through Grubhub's normal weekly pay process.

will see if door dash drops it to .50 instead of that insane 2 dollars .


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Im not sure if its new to you for me it is .
> here is the email .
> Great news! We've collaborated with Chase to bring Grubhub Instant Cash Out to your driver app.
> 
> ...


I haven't got it yet but would be good news, I hate to have to wait until the following Thursday to get paid not that need it everyday but would be nice every few days not to have to front the gas.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> I haven't got it yet but would be good news, I hate to have to wait until the following Thursday to get paid not that need it everyday but would be nice every few days not to have to front the gas.


i suggest picking up the phone and calling them.
i called them and told them im not going to drive with them im only driving dd because they have instant pay.
basically i told them i could not afford to drive with them i cant wait for my money.
im sure it has nothing to do with my call but its here now


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Just got the email.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Have not gotten it yet, but I don’t do enough deliveries for it to really be a big thing for me. Yes it would be a nice perk in case I wanted to take my son to a Hornets game mid week but otherwise I don’t need it to live 5 times a day like 94% of the members here it seems.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Have not gotten it yet, but I don't do enough deliveries for it to really be a big thing for me. Yes it would be a nice perk in case I wanted to take my son to a Hornets game mid week but otherwise I don't need it to live 5 times a day like 94% of the members here it seems.


Too me it just nice to be able to use it to buy my gas instead of fronting the gas for a week.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice I just saw it in the app. It's nice to have the option esp for $.50.

DD is the only one that charges more than $.50. $1.99 is crazy


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I got the e-mail today as well. I would much rather rewind two weeks to a time when I didn't have instant pay and didn't have to activate their stupid debit card.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Haven’t gotten the email here yet, but haven’t gotten the email about using a card either.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

KR23 said:


> Haven't gotten the email here yet, but haven't gotten the email about using a card either.


I haven't got the email about the card either


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I haven't got the email about the card either


i got my card in 2 weeks . i just called gb and told them i need a card. and again i called and gh and told them i cant drive unless you have instant pay.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Got the email this morning😎


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Instant Pay is live in my market.........as a test I cashed out ($75), money did NOT go into my account. My buddy....who has Chase.....cashed out ($40), transaction shows as "pending".

LOL @ "Instant Pay"..............


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Instant Pay is live in my market.........as a test I cashed out ($75), money did NOT go into my account. My buddy....who has Chase.....cashed out ($40), transaction shows as "pending".
> 
> LOL @ "Instant Pay"..............


How long has it been on Pending?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

It’s been pending for my buddy for about three hours, for me it just hasn’t shown in my account since about 6 o’clock so about 5 1/2 hours


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kingcorey321 said:


> Im not sure if its new to you for me it is .
> here is the email .
> Great news! We've collaborated with Chase to bring Grubhub Instant Cash Out to your driver app.
> 
> ...


Why is instant pay such an exciting thing? It's sad folks are so hard up they can't wait a few days to get paid.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why is instant pay such an exciting thing? It's sad folks are so hard up they can't wait a few days to get paid.


I did it today as a test. Personally IDGAF about Instant Pay. It's a nice perk for someone who spent many years in the restaurant business always having money in my pocket instead of a weekly paycheck (which as a server if it was $20 it was huge).

Of course you must be rich like President Trump.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> It's been pending for my buddy for about three hours, for me it just hasn't shown in my account since about 6 o'clock so about 5 1/2 hours


Did it end up going through?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

there has been a instant pay problem . its new. there will be issues. yes i was broke here as well but they fixed it and yes it working now. 
i did 5 cash outs today to test it not that i needed to cash out 5 times silly .just wondering if that will work when needed .


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> It's been pending for my buddy for about three hours, for me it just hasn't shown in my account since about 6 o'clock so about 5 1/2 hours


Well, the email said it could take a few days. That's not the same as 'instant', but at least you won't have to wait a week.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Shows in my account next morning. My friend who has Chase it's the same thing. Not "instant" right now but it's nice if you need something faster then next Thursday.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

I tried it out today (I have Wells Fargo), and it was instant 👍🏾.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

KR23 said:


> I tried it out today (I have Wells Fargo), and it was instant &#128077;&#127998;.


Hmmm, I need to get a brick and mortar closer to me, my main bank is over 700 miles away (little town one branch credit union) and since I live in Charlotte there are zillions of Wells Fargo branches


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Hmmm, I need to get a brick and mortar closer to me, my main bank is over 700 miles away (little town one branch credit union) and since I live in Charlotte there are zillions of Wells Fargo branches


Go local. Screw the big banks that got billions in interest free loans after they screwed millions of people out of their homes WF was one of the worst



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why is instant pay such an exciting thing? It's sad folks are so hard up they can't wait a few days to get paid.


I'd rather GH buy my gas, rather than having to take money out if my own pocket to buy gas. Robbing Peter to pay Paul, but it feels better :biggrin:

I didn't get an email, (that I know of) but yesterday while I was on a block the app went haywire for 10 min and when I rebooted, lo and behold, instant pay was there. I confirmed my acct and I'm good to go. Hopefully, they'll get the bugs worked out and it will be instant, like UE (when I cash out on UE, the money is there before I can close UE and open my mobile banking app. I've actually cashed out in line at the supermarket and had it go through!)

I'm going to try it Sunday afternoon after I finish my last block for the week. Hopefully, it will deposit before Thurs. which is a PITA.

PS: One thing that kind of sucks with the app update for Instant Pay is that it's more convoluted to see your trip info and individual payouts. It also doesn't keep tabs on your acceptance rate afaik.

ETA: I looked at it again and I found the acceptance rate. At the bottom instead of at the top like it used to be.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> Go local. Screw the big banks that got billions in interest free loans after they screwed millions of people out of their homes WF was one of the worst
> 
> 
> I'd rather GH buy my gas, rather than having to take money out if my own pocket to buy gas. Robbing Peter to pay Paul, but it feels better :biggrin:
> ...


I am thinking the bugs need to be worked out as well, but for someone who hails themselves as the leader in food delivery, they really do suck.

My biggest concern is how my friend doesn't get it instantly and he banks with Chase, who GH is supposedly connected with. That raises a red flag a bit. It's no huge deal to me TBH, I would have liked a few extra bucks tonight for the Hornets game but I can live lol.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Curiosity killed the cat:

I couldn’t wait until tomorrow. My earning hit $100 so I tried an instant pay...

and it was. Took about 30 seconds to hit my acct.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> Curiosity killed the cat:
> 
> I couldn't wait until tomorrow. My earning hit $100 so I tried an instant pay...
> 
> and it was. Took about 30 seconds to hit my acct.


what bank do you use?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dlearl476 said:


> Go local. Screw the big banks that got billions in interest free loans after they screwed millions of people out of their homes WF was one of the worst
> 
> 
> I'd rather GH buy my gas, rather than having to take money out if my own pocket to buy gas. Robbing Peter to pay Paul, but it feels better :biggrin:
> ...


You know you're still the one buying the gas, right? Lol


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You know you're still the one buying the gas, right? Lol


Of course. But buying it with GH/UE income feels better than pulling it out of my personal funds. Kind of like running a business and having to take out a home equity loan to make payroll.



Solid 5 said:


> what bank do you use?


I use an old BofA online only acct for my GH/UE income and expenses.

PS: I did it again Sunday after I stopped driving an again it took ~30 seconds fir it to appear in my acct.


----------

